# ما هي الأنوثة التي يحبها الرجال ؟



## girgis2 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما هي الأنوثة التي يحبها الرجال ؟*​ 





​ 
*لكل انثى سر خاص ونعومة تجذب الرجل اليها وتحببه فيها، ولكل امرأة اسلوبها وطريقتها في اظهار انوثتها ومتى ما استطاعت المراة ابراز انوثتها اكثر كانت الاقرب الى قلب زوجها.*
*بحكم طبيعه حياة الرجل القاسيه فهو يحب ان يرى امامه زوجة كالوردة في رقتها وكالحرير في نعومتها وكالطفل في برائتها لتتوازن لديه القوى فيشبع رغبته في رقتها ويبتعد عن قسوة حياته ليرتمي في احضان انوثتها.*
*الأنوثه كلمه حلوه لكن كثير منا يلتبس عليه معنى الأنوثه ومفهومها فهي فــن*​ 
*تضـيع أنوثة الـمـرأة أحـيـاناً:*
*إن علا صوتها.. أو أصبح خـشناً فظاً*
*أو أدمنت « العـبوس » والانفعال*
*أو تعـاملت « بعضـلات » مفتولة*
*أو نطقت لفظاً قبيحاً أو فاحشـاً*
*أو تخلت عن الرحمة تجاه كائن ضعيف*
*أو أدمنت الكراهـية وفـضلتها عـلى الحـب*
*أو غلبت الانتقام على التسامح*
*أو جهلت متى تـتكلم.. ومتى تصمـت*
*أو قصر شعرها وطـال لسانها*​

*يقــول الرجل:*
*أريدها ضعـيفة معي قـوية مع الآخرين هذه هي الأنثى الحقيقية في نظـر الرجـل*
*والرجل يستطيع مساعدة المرأة على الاحتـفاظ بهذه الأنوثة بأن **يحترم ضعف المرأة معه*
*ولا يستغله وأن يمنحها القوة بعطـفه وحنانه واحتـرامه وأن يعلّمها الضعـف الجمـيل وليـس ضعف الانزواء وفقـدان الثقة.*​

*اظهري انوثتك في كل مكان وانتهزي لذلك كل فرصه اذا كنت في المطبخ تظاهري بضعفك وعدم قدرتك على فتح علبه المربى او ماشابه وفي صوت رقيق قولي له (حبيبي ماقدرتش افتح العلبه ممكن تفتحها؟)*
*هنازوجك سوف يفتل عضلاته وينفخ صدره ويفتح العلبه بكل رجوله وهنا تبرز انوثتك.. بامكانك عمل بعض الحركات لابراز انوثتك وطفولتك.*
*استغبي احيانا ، اسالي عن اشياء مايعرفها الا الكبار.*​ 
*مثلا عن الاقتصاد..عن معنى بعض الكلمات الصعبه في لهجتكم..اي شي يجعلك وكانك تتعلمين منه..*​ 
​​​*هنا سوف تظهرين انوثتك وطفولتك..وهو سوف يظهر رجولته وفهمه..*​ 
*الأنوثة فــن والرجل يستطيع بذكائه أن يعلّم زوجته هـذا الفن فبعـض الرجال يتقن هذا الفـن وبعض الرجال يدفع المرأة إلى أن تتخلى عن أنوثتها وضعفها وتتمرد على الرجل لأنه استغل حبها وضعفها وأهانها بدلاً من أن يثني عـليها، هنا بعض النساء يتغيرن إلى النقيض والرجل الواثق من نفسه يستطيع أن يقود أقوى النساء ويحيلهن إلى كائن وديع يحتاج منه لمسة حـنان.*​ 
*والمرأة أيضاً قـد تعشـق لحظة ضعف قد يمر بها زوجها عندما تراه طفلاً بحاجة لحنانها وليس عيباً أن يبكي الطفـل.. الرجل لأنه بذلك يدفع زوجته للمزيد من العطـف والاهتمام والرعاية لكن أكثر الرجال يرفض أن تراه زوجته في أي لحظة ضعـف معتقداً أن قوته وحدها هي ما تجعلها تغـرم به*​

*كثيراً ما يكره المرء الأقـوياء وبخاصة في المواقف التي تستدعي الضعـف واللين والرقة. فللقوة مواقف لا يليق فيها الضعـف وللضعف مواقف لا تليق فيها القـوة. والمرأة ترى رجولة الرجل في طـفولته وبراءته وضعفه ولو في لحظات محدودة وترى رجولته أيضاً في قدرته عـلى حمايتها وحماية كرامتها وكيانها*
*وفي كرمه معها ومع أهلها وفي تسامحه مع بعض أخطـائها .*​

*للأنوثة تفسـير لدى الرجل وللرجولة مفهوم لدى المرأة، وكلاهما يتأرجح بين الضعـف والقـوة. وإذا عـاد الإنسان يوماً طفلاً بأفكاره ومشاعره وبعض تصرفاته وإذا بكى علناً كالأطفـال كان إنـساناً*​

*المرأة تحب هـذه اللقطة وتحب أيضاً فارسها قـوياً شجاعاً والرجل يحب في المرأة طـفـولتها*
*ومشاعـرها البريئة الخالية من الزيف.*​ 
*كلنا بحاجة للأطفـال كي نتعـلم منهم البراءة إننا قد نتعلم منهم أضعاف مايتعـلمون منا.*
*ففي الأنوثة شيء من الطفـولة وفي الرجولة أيضا شيء من الطفـولة وفي الطفـولة أجمل ملامح البراءة والنقاء.*​ 
*هل تستطيعين أن تعــودي طــفلة أحـياناً؟*
*لا تخجلين من ذلك ففي هذا كل الجاذبية وكل الصدق*​​​​ 

*http://helwa.maktoob.com/sec7100/art93690/pno1/title*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> *ي صوت رقيق قولي له (حبيبي ماقدرتش افتح العلبه ممكن تفتحها؟)*
> *هنازوجك سوف يفتل عضلاته وينفخ صدره ويفتح العلبه بكل رجوله وهنا تبرز انوثتك.. بامكانك عمل بعض الحركات لابراز انوثتك وطفولتك.*
> *استغبي احيانا ، اسالي عن اشياء مايعرفها الا الكبار.*


ضحكونى دول ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## girgis2 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> ضحكونى دول ​


 
*قد يكون مضحك لكن له فايدته*

*شكرااا لمرورك وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​ 



saed_sad25 قال:


> الف شكر



*الشكر لمرورك الجميل*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جداا 



سلام المسيح​


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## girgis2 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جداا ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الشكر لمرورك*

*سلام المسيح يكون معك أيضا*​




fady maher قال:


>



*الشكر لمرورك*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2011)

على قد مقريته من قبل وعلقت لكن فعلا رهيب


----------



## ايفيتا (12 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت كل 2 مقبلين على جواز يشوفوا الموضوع ده لانه مفيد جدا *
*ميرسى على تعبك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مفيد 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## girgis2 (18 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> على قد مقريته من قبل وعلقت لكن فعلا رهيب



*شكرااا لمرورك وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​ 


ايفيتا قال:


> *ياريت كل 2 مقبلين على جواز يشوفوا الموضوع ده لانه مفيد جدا *
> *ميرسى على تعبك*



*ومرسي لمرورك ولذوقك*
*ربنا يباركك*​ 



KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مفيد
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ​



*الشكر لمرورك وتعبك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



كليمو قال:


> شكراااااااا جزيلا
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



*وسلام المسيح يكون معك أيضاااا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

